# Galway Trip - 15th to 17th August 2008



## 04DTT (Apr 7, 2006)

Dear All,

The date has been finalised for the Galway TT meet. It will take place on the 15th to the 17th August 2008 and the base for the weekend will be the Delphi Mountain Resort, Leenane, Co Galway.

The Delphi Mountain Resort is approximately 300km from Dublin/Belfast with an approximate driving time of about 4 hours, traffic dependent. A map and driving directions can be found here:http://maps.google.com/maps?f=d&hl=...53.350551,-7.904663&spn=2.272356,4.746094&z=8

*Weekend Itinerary*

The format of the weekend will be as follows:


Friday 15th August: Arrival at the Hotel

Saturday 16th August: Day driving around the beautiful West Coast of Ireland. Dinner at the Delphi Mountain Resort on Saturday night.

Sunday 17th August: To be decided, depending on peoples travel plans either activities at Delphi or else day driving.

*Delphi Mountain Resort*

Delphi Mountain Mountain Resort is set within 400 acres of Connemara forest, just a stones throw from Cross Beach, against a stunning backdrop of the Mweelrea and 12 Bens mountain ranges. Further information can be found on http://www.delphimountainresort.com.

The cost of the weekend accomodation is â‚¬199.00 per person sharing. This includes 2 nights B&B staying in a luxury split level loft suite, individually cooked to order breakfast each morning and dinner in their award winning restaurant. For those travelling with children under 12, the rate is â‚¬25.00 per night, bed and breakfast. Reservations can be made directly with the resort by contacting Mary Nash on 00 353 95 42208, quoting reference: Declan O'Loughlin â€" TT Trip.

I would be grateful if everybody who has expressed an interest in attending the Galway TT meet could confirm if they are attending for the weekend. Once you have made the various bookings, can you drop me a pm to keep up updated.

If you need any further information, give me a shout.

Regards,

Declan
04dtt

*Attendance List - 11th June 2008*

1. 04dtt - Declan & CÃ¡it
2. Petesy - Pete & Yvonne
3. StevieMac - Steve, Denise & Elliott
4. Blackers - James, Karen & Adrian
5. VicTT - Brian
6. V6 SRS - Sean
7. Phodge - Penny and David
8. SniperSam - Sam and Dawn
9. KevtoTTy - Kevin and Wendy
10. Steve


----------



## TThriller (Feb 27, 2006)

I'll be over for this one Dec!!

Hotel look superb and great valu too! Well done my friend [smiley=thumbsup.gif] [smiley=thumbsup.gif] [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Do they have on-line booking?

Dave

(I'm not ignoring you :roll:  )


----------



## Petesy (May 17, 2007)

TTers that expressed an interest...


04DTT 
Petesy 
StevieMac 
Sniper-sam and Dawn 
TThriller 
VicTT 
Blackers 
KevtoTTy 
Whack01 
V6 SRS 
phodge 
Leon 
AidenL and Denise


----------



## 04DTT (Apr 7, 2006)

TThriller said:


> I'll be over for this one Dec!!
> 
> Hotel look superb and great valu too! Well done my friend [smiley=thumbsup.gif] [smiley=thumbsup.gif] [smiley=thumbsup.gif]
> 
> ...


Hi Dave,

It does look quite nice alright!

You should be able to book online via the website.In the special requirements section put the reference TT Trip - Declan O'Loughlin.

When you book it, drop me a mail.

Dec


----------



## KevtoTTy (Aug 24, 2004)

Just need someone to check out the ferries - where's James when you need him :lol:


----------



## 04DTT (Apr 7, 2006)

KevtoTTy said:


> Just need someone to check out the ferries - where's James when you need him :lol:


Looks like the ferry companies will make a killing out of TT's this year with the Alpine Tour, Galway meet and the French trip. We will have to work out some discount scheme with them :!:


----------



## KevtoTTy (Aug 24, 2004)

04DTT said:


> KevtoTTy said:
> 
> 
> > Just need someone to check out the ferries - where's James when you need him :lol:
> ...


 :lol: :lol:

Are you sure you have enough time to get back from Portsmouth to Fishguard (assuming you have gone for the 02:45 Tues Sept 23rd??)


----------



## 04DTT (Apr 7, 2006)

KevtoTTy said:


> 04DTT said:
> 
> 
> > KevtoTTy said:
> ...


Should be ok, I dont like to cut things too tight :roll: :roll:


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

KevtoTTy said:


> Just need someone to check out the ferries - where's James when you need him :lol:


We're looking at staying somewhere near Holyhead on Thursday night and getting the lunchtime fast ferry to Dublin on Friday, getting to Dublin about 2pm.

On the way back, I think we'll get the 4pm fast ferry from Dublin and try and stay in the same hotel near Holyhead on Sunday night and travel home after the Monday morning rush hour.

That's our thoughts at the moment....


----------



## KevtoTTy (Aug 24, 2004)

phodge said:


> KevtoTTy said:
> 
> 
> > Just need someone to check out the ferries - where's James when you need him :lol:
> ...


Just priced that option........................

Â£375


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

KevtoTTy said:


> phodge said:
> 
> 
> > KevtoTTy said:
> ...


Yeah, but I can use my airmiles on Irish Ferries....


----------



## KevtoTTy (Aug 24, 2004)

phodge said:


> KevtoTTy said:
> 
> 
> > phodge said:
> ...


Any spare?


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

No, sorry, not enough to make a difference to your price too.


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

OK. Hotel (looks v good Declan) booked on line with the reference. If I've got it right the deal includes 2 brekkies but only 1 dinner which is obviously for the Sat evening.

Is there a plan yet for Friday dinner? It would be good if we could all get together for the first meal of the trip.

I'm looking at using the Fishguard - Rosslare ferry as it's the most convenient coming from the S. West.
Arrival at Rosslare on the Friday at 1330 would then get me to the hotel at around 1900/1930. Just in time for drinks and dinner??? :roll:

I haven't booked the ferry yet as I'm undecided whether to get the departure at 1500 or 2115. I'm leaning towards the later one as this gives more time for Sunday activities although it means getting home just in time to get up for work on Monday.

Brian


----------



## Petesy (May 17, 2007)

spoke to Mary at the delphi today
all sorted just got to confirm if mrs petesy is coming on this one...
i invited her last night out of politeness (not expecting she'd go for it) and she said _'yes i'd love too!'_
i expect i'll not be able to find babysitters for the weekend though....phew! but must look as if i am attempting too


----------



## 04DTT (Apr 7, 2006)

VicTT said:


> OK. Hotel (looks v good Declan) booked on line with the reference. If I've got it right the deal includes 2 brekkies but only 1 dinner which is obviously for the Sat evening.
> 
> Is there a plan yet for Friday dinner? It would be good if we could all get together for the first meal of the trip.
> 
> ...


Brian,

Thats great [smiley=thumbsup.gif] The route from Rosslare to the hotel takes you through Limerick so we could possibly arrange a cruise up. The plan for Friday night is to have dinner in the hotel. I will book it nearer the time when i have definitive numbers.

Dec


----------



## 04DTT (Apr 7, 2006)

Petesy said:


> spoke to Mary at the delphi today
> all sorted just got to confirm if mrs petesy is coming on this one...
> i invited her last night out of politeness (not expecting she'd go for it) and she said _'yes i'd love too!'_
> i expect i'll not be able to find babysitters for the weekend though....phew! but must look as if i am attempting too


Thats great Pete [smiley=thumbsup.gif] Good luck on the babysitting front. I'm sure you will have plenty of takers for 4 kids under 7 :lol:


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

04DTT said:


> Brian,
> 
> Thats great [smiley=thumbsup.gif] The route from Rosslare to the hotel takes you through Limerick so we could possibly arrange a cruise up. The plan for Friday night is to have dinner in the hotel. I will book it nearer the time when i have definitive numbers.
> 
> Dec


Google maps says about 3 hours to Limerick so ETA there would be around 1630. A mini cruise to the hotel sounds proper job. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## V6 SRS (Oct 26, 2007)

Dec, Booked the Delphi online. All looks good.

As far as the ferries go, it makes very little difference whether I go to Fishguard or Holyhead.
I've looked at the Irish ferries "swift" crossing from Holyhead, which I guess is the one Penny is talking about.

Brian, which company are you using for Fishguard to Rosslare?

I might as well hook up with someone on route and make a mini cruise out of it. Even if it's only the last few miles before the ferryport. 8)

Sean.


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

VicTT said:


> OK. Hotel (looks v good Declan) booked on line with the reference. If I've got it right the deal includes 2 brekkies but only 1 dinner which is obviously for the Sat evening.
> 
> Is there a plan yet for Friday dinner? It would be good if we could all get together for the first meal of the trip.
> 
> ...


Hmmmm....that looks like a good route too. Could get up early on the Friday to make the 1130 Ferry, and get the 1500 ferry back on the Sunday and only take 1 day off work....

Hmmmm...decisions, decisions.....

:?


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

Hi Sean,

The Fishguard - Rosslare route belongs to Stena.

http://www.stenaline.co.uk/ferry/routes ... timetable/

Be good to meet up en route.


----------



## blackers (Nov 15, 2006)

We're planning on the Fishguard crossing as well although not sure on the timing but going via Limerick sounds good if only to see a Declan in its natural habitat :wink:

Then a mini cruise from there although from N E London we could drive round the M25 along the M40 to meet up with you Penny and possibly Kevin as well coming up from Croydon and Brian later near the bridge into Wales [smiley=gossip.gif] what do you all think? Sean can you meet up with us on that route as well? Plus Dave? [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

There's a services on the M4 about 20 mins after the bridge....


----------



## V6 SRS (Oct 26, 2007)

blackers said:


> We're planning on the Fishguard crossing as well although not sure on the timing but going via Limerick sounds good if only to see a Declan in its natural habitat :wink:
> 
> Then a mini cruise from there although from N E London we could drive round the M25 along the M40 to meet up with you Penny and possibly Kevin as well coming up from Croydon and Brian later near the bridge into Wales [smiley=gossip.gif] what do you all think? Sean can you meet up with us on that route as well? Plus Dave? [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


My route would probably be Telford, Shrewsbury, Welshpool, Newtown, Aberystwyth, Aberavon and Fishguard. So not much chance of joining with anyone from the south. But anyone from north of Coventry???
About 4 1/2 hours from me, so not too bad to make the 11:30 sailing.
Then it's about 4 1/2 hours to the hotel, so not bad for dinner either.
Also gives us more cruising in Ireland, plus meeting with the guys in Limerick for the mini cruise. 8)

Would everyone be coming back the same way? As I said before, I'm happy to go with the flow, so whatever everyone else decides is good with me. I'm just glad to be going in my newly returned TT. 

Sean.


----------



## blackers (Nov 15, 2006)

All sounds good so if we go for the 11.30 ferry from Fishguard on the Friday 15th.

So leave home at *5am* 

Reading services on M4 between junctions 11 and 12 at *6.30am* meet Penny, Dave and Kevin 

Then along the M4 meeting Brian at the Magor Services that Penny suggested at jct 23a at *8am* 

And then catch up with Sean in Fishguard at *10.30am* 

Ready for a 45 minute check in for the *11.30* ferry [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Arrive Rosslare at 1.30pm

Meet Declan & Cait @ Limerick at 4.30pm 

Arrive at the Delphi for 7pm ready for the bar and dinner [smiley=cheers.gif]

All we need now is TThriller to join us!!


----------



## blackers (Nov 15, 2006)

Declan what is planned for the Sunday?

I think we will travel back on the Monday ferry probably the 1500hrs express from Rosslare to Fishguard

It does mean booking an extra day off work but I am keen to have more than just the Saturday in Ireland.

Besides Adrian has booked 6 weeks off so no worries there then 

Brian if we came back on the 2115hrs we would get home at 6am and this would be me at work! [smiley=sleeping.gif]


----------



## StevieMac (Feb 18, 2006)

Petesy said:


> spoke to Mary at the delphi today
> all sorted just got to confirm if mrs petesy is coming on this one...
> i invited her last night out of politeness (not expecting she'd go for it) and she said _'yes i'd love too!'_
> i expect i'll not be able to find babysitters for the weekend though....phew! but must look as if i am attempting too


Booked with Mary over the phone also, I have gone for the double room with an extra bed for the nipper! So my intentions are to make this trip a family occasion!

Looks like the planning is coming along nicely and James has come up trumps with his organization/times yet again!

Well done Dec for the choice of Hotel, looks great. It's fantastic that so many TTourists are making the trip!


----------



## StevieMac (Feb 18, 2006)

blackers said:


> Arrive Rosslare at 1.30pm
> 
> Meet Declan & Cait @ Limerick at 4.30pm
> 
> ...


So Dec is that 4.30pm at your place for TT and buns? (pink icing of course!)










:roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## 04DTT (Apr 7, 2006)

blackers said:


> Declan what is planned for the Sunday?
> 
> I think we will travel back on the Monday ferry probably the 1500hrs express from Rosslare to Fishguard
> 
> ...


Sunday is entirely open and we can do pretty much anything. If people are getting the rosslare ferry late Sunday or Monday, I suggest we drive through the Burren in north Clare, stop off at the cliffs of moher and maybe overnight in Limerick. Some great roads and spectacular scenery. Google it and you will see for yourself.

What do people think?

Dec


----------



## 04DTT (Apr 7, 2006)

StevieMac said:


> blackers said:
> 
> 
> > Arrive Rosslare at 1.30pm
> ...


No bother!

How did you know my front room was decorated like that :lol:


----------



## 04DTT (Apr 7, 2006)

blackers said:


> All sounds good so if we go for the 11.30 ferry from Fishguard on the Friday 15th.
> 
> So leave home at *5am*
> 
> ...


Sounds like a plan James. I will have the tea ready!


----------



## blackers (Nov 15, 2006)

> Sunday is entirely open and we can do pretty much anything. If people are getting the rosslare ferry late Sunday or Monday, I suggest we drive through the Burren in north Clare, stop off at the cliffs of moher and maybe overnight in Limerick. Some great roads and spectacular scenery. Google it and you will see for yourself.
> 
> What do people think?
> 
> Dec


Sounds a good plan, an opportunity to enjoy more roads, sights and hospitality. And by sights I don't just mean Declans living room 

Dec can you recommend somewhere in/near Limerick for Sunday night with a conservative colour scheme.

{I was thinking if we go for the 1500hrs express from Rosslare on the Monday, we need to leave Limerick about 1030hrs}


----------



## CÃ¡iTT (May 25, 2008)

blackers said:


> > Sunday is entirely open and we can do pretty much anything. If people are getting the rosslare ferry late Sunday or Monday, I suggest we drive through the Burren in north Clare, stop off at the cliffs of moher and maybe overnight in Limerick. Some great roads and spectacular scenery. Google it and you will see for yourself.
> >
> > What do people think?
> >
> ...


James,

I would recomend the Hilton Hotel in Limerick city centre. Newly built hotel with room only rates of â‚¬99.00. Hotel has secure underground carparking. Best advantage is, i live right next door to it :!:

Dec


----------



## 04DTT (Apr 7, 2006)

blackers said:


> > Sunday is entirely open and we can do pretty much anything. If people are getting the rosslare ferry late Sunday or Monday, I suggest we drive through the Burren in north Clare, stop off at the cliffs of moher and maybe overnight in Limerick. Some great roads and spectacular scenery. Google it and you will see for yourself.
> >
> > What do people think?
> >
> ...


Sounds a good plan, an opportunity to enjoy more roads, sights and hospitality. And by sights I don't just mean Declans living room 

Dec can you recommend somewhere in/near Limerick for Sunday night with a conservative colour scheme.

{I was thinking if we go for the 1500hrs express from Rosslare on the Monday, we need to leave Limerick about 1030hrs}[/quote]

James,

I would recomend the Hilton Hotel in Limerick city centre. Newly built hotel with room only rates of â‚¬99.00. Hotel has secure underground carparking. Best advantage is, i live right next door to it :!:

Dec


----------



## blackers (Nov 15, 2006)

Thanks Declan [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Limerick Hilton a family room booked for Sunday 17th 

http://www1.hilton.com/en_US/hi/hotel/S ... CSGBIV222Q

Any of the other TTourists staying over for the Sunday?


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

Yes, very tempted.


----------



## blackers (Nov 15, 2006)

Not sure if everyone has booked their Stena ferries yet but if you use offer code V780 you get 10% off 

Which helps as they're not eaxctly cheap


----------



## blackers (Nov 15, 2006)

Sorry my mistake upon checking my arithmetic it is 12.5%


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

James,

Presume you are going for 1130 depart Fishguard on Friday and 1500 depart Rosslare on Monday??

Brian


----------



## TThriller (Feb 27, 2006)

blackers said:


> All we need now is TThriller to join us!!


Much as I don't wish to disappoint you all, but no, I won't be joining you on your route.

1) that route is far too far south for us.

2) the ferries across the Irish Sea are too damn expensive.

In view of how much TT trips outside UK mainland are costing me this year, I've found a much less expensive option.

Flying into Shannon SNN from Birmingham BHX on Friday evening at Â£88 for two, plus car hire at around Â£60 = Â£148!!

The Ferry alone would be Â£360!!   :evil: Now add petrol at Â£130 say, so flying is saving me around Â£340! Now factor in the fact that I work freelance, then having Friday and Monday off work as well is going to bump the cost up even more.

So I'll see you all at Declans house!

Cheers

Dave

ps Sean has set a precedent with him driving a Vectra on the Alpine TTour :lol: :lol:
pps It was Kevin that got me thinking about cheaper ways of getting there :roll:


----------



## blackers (Nov 15, 2006)

> James,
> 
> Presume you are going for 1130 depart Fishguard on Friday and 1500 depart Rosslare on Monday??
> 
> Brian


Yes, it gets me back to London for 10pm Monday night but also gives an extra day in Ireland to enjoy.

Are you thinking of coming back on the same crossing? We would enjoy the company


----------



## blackers (Nov 15, 2006)

> Flying into Shannon SNN from Birmingham BHX on Friday evening, plus car hire


Car hire? Well I am surprised


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

blackers said:


> > James,
> >
> > Presume you are going for 1130 depart Fishguard on Friday and 1500 depart Rosslare on Monday??
> >
> ...


Hmmm...interesting...

Too many options!!

:lol:


----------



## blackers (Nov 15, 2006)

Go on Penny you know you want to !

And you get to see Declans Living room


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

blackers said:


> > James,
> >
> > Presume you are going for 1130 depart Fishguard on Friday and 1500 depart Rosslare on Monday??
> >
> ...


Yes, I'm going to spend the extra night and return on the Monday crossing.  My earlier idea of taking a late ferry and then doing a night drive home has been rightly binned: I would have been too tired.

So, a full Sunday's activities are now up for grabs.

Come on Penny, you were going to take the extra day originally anyway.

Dave, When did this trip become a fly/drive holiday?? I can understand the sentiments but I always thought that driving your own TT on unfamiliar roads in new places was part of the crack of this sort of trip. And Sean did have a reasonable excuse.
Anyone can be a holidaymaker: only a few can be Alpine TTourist Renegades. :wink:


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

VicTT said:


> Come on Penny, you were going to take the extra day originally anyway.


David's having trouble getting the Monday off...so if I do that I might have to leave him at home...and that means having to drive my own car!!

  :roll: :wink:


----------



## StevieMac (Feb 18, 2006)

TThriller said:


> blackers said:
> 
> 
> > All we need now is TThriller to join us!!
> ...


So Dave, what will you be driving?


----------



## TThriller (Feb 27, 2006)

StevieMac said:


> So Dave, what will you be driving?


It wont be an Vectra!!! :roll: :lol:


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

Declan, we kept missing each other on the phone today 

Anyway, Denises sisters 40th is on Saturday night, so we will come down Friday, meet you all, do most of the run on Saturday, then will have to rush off in mid-afternoon - still better than nothing ! 

Must book up for Friday night


----------



## V6 SRS (Oct 26, 2007)

TThriller said:


> StevieMac said:
> 
> 
> > So Dave, what will you be driving?
> ...


Oi! Don't you be knocking Vectras. :lol: 

Seriously Dave, if that's the only way your gonna be there then speaking from experience I say go for it. You don't wanna miss out on this one. 

Sean.


----------



## V6 SRS (Oct 26, 2007)

phodge said:


> VicTT said:
> 
> 
> > Come on Penny, you were going to take the extra day originally anyway.
> ...


Ooh, drive your own car, that's a bit radical isn't it. You wouldn't catch me doing that. :lol: 

Looks like I've managed to wangle the Monday off, so I'll be another one looking for something to do and somewhere to stay on Sunday. 8) 

Sean.


----------



## TThriller (Feb 27, 2006)

V6 SRS said:


> Seriously Dave, if that's the only way your gonna be there then speaking from experience I say go for it. You don't wanna miss out on this one.
> 
> Sean.


Nicely put Sean


----------



## 04DTT (Apr 7, 2006)

AidenL said:


> Declan, we kept missing each other on the phone today
> 
> Anyway, Denises sisters 40th is on Saturday night, so we will come down Friday, meet you all, do most of the run on Saturday, then will have to rush off in mid-afternoon - still better than nothing !
> 
> Must book up for Friday night


Good man Aiden [smiley=thumbsup.gif] Pity you cant stay all weekend  It shoould be a good one


----------



## 04DTT (Apr 7, 2006)

V6 SRS said:


> phodge said:
> 
> 
> > VicTT said:
> ...


Sean, thats great.   So far, 3 cars are staying on the Sunday night.

Dec


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

OK, I've booked the following....

Stena Line Fishguard - Rosslare Fri 15th Aug 11:30
Stena Line Rosslare - Fishguard Mon 18th Aug 15:00

Delphi Mountain Resort - 15th Aug for 2 nights with breakfast each morning and dinner one evening

Hilton Limerick - 17th Aug for one night

Thanks to James for the Stena Line discount code.

See you all there!


----------



## 04DTT (Apr 7, 2006)

phodge said:


> OK, I've booked the following....
> 
> Stena Line Fishguard - Rosslare Fri 15th Aug 11:30
> Stena Line Rosslare - Fishguard Mon 18th Aug 15:00
> ...


Penny,

Thats great thay you have booked. Shaping up to be a good meet. As of today, the list of attendees is as follows:

04dtt - Declan & CÃ¡it
Petesy - Pete & Yvonne?
StevieMac - Steve, Denise & Elliott
Blackers - James, Karen & Adrian
VicTT - Brian
V6 SRS - Sean
Phodge - Penny and David

Anybody else out there?

Dec


----------



## sniper-sam (Jan 23, 2007)

Thats Dawn and I booked :!:


----------



## 04DTT (Apr 7, 2006)

sniper-sam said:


> Thats Dawn and I booked :!:


Sam,

Thats great [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Dec


----------



## 04DTT (Apr 7, 2006)

Folks,

Page 1 of the thread updated with attendance list.

Regards,

Dec


----------



## Petesy (May 17, 2007)

Yvonne is no longer a question mark...she will be in attendance!
I managed to coordinate my siblings and parents to babysit for the weekend.
Yvonne looked at the delphi website last night and plans on spending the saturday taking surfing lessons, lunch and then the spa...


----------



## 04DTT (Apr 7, 2006)

Petesy said:


> Yvonne is no longer a question mark...she will be in attendance!
> I managed to coordinate my siblings and parents to babysit for the weekend.
> Yvonne looked at the delphi website last night and plans on spending the saturday taking surfing lessons, lunch and then the spa...


You are some negotiator, pulling that one off :lol: :lol:

Page 1 duly updated


----------



## Petesy (May 17, 2007)

...i also negotiated babysitting for a weekend in july as well!


----------



## KevtoTTy (Aug 24, 2004)

Petesy said:


> ...i also negotiated babysitting for a weekend in july as well!


I wonder where you will be then Pete :?: :?: :wink:


----------



## 04DTT (Apr 7, 2006)

Petesy said:


> ...i also negotiated babysitting for a weekend in july as well!


Legend :!:


----------



## 04DTT (Apr 7, 2006)

KevtoTTy said:


> Petesy said:
> 
> 
> > ...i also negotiated babysitting for a weekend in july as well!
> ...


All going well, I'll be there too :!:


----------



## Petesy (May 17, 2007)

get this fellas
the weekend we are talking about, in fact long weekend (18-21 july) i am away on my own visiting my mates and drinking cloudy cider... the following weekend is the one for which i have negotiated babysitting for a romantic weekend away celebrating the wedding anniversary...

negotiation, facilitation and mediation masterclasses are available by special appointment...


----------



## StevieMac (Feb 18, 2006)

Petesy said:


> get this fellas
> the weekend we are talking about, in fact long weekend (18-21 july) i am away on my own visiting my mates and drinking cloudy cider... the following weekend is the one for which i have negotiated babysitting for a romantic weekend away celebrating the wedding anniversary...
> 
> negotiation, facilitation and mediation masterclasses are available by special appointment...


Well done that man!


----------



## Petesy (May 17, 2007)

received my confirmation letter from the delphi this morning
looking forward to relaxing in our _'luxury suite'_ [smiley=zzz.gif]


----------



## Leon (Jun 24, 2007)

Cant make this now!!  , the Cork Vage show is usually on the weekend of the Bank holiday(first weekend),but this year they have swapped it for the weekend after,so the 10th Aug! 

I was really looking forward to this!, ah well maybe next time! :wink:


----------



## sniper-sam (Jan 23, 2007)

Gary how is the car?
I take it the big upgrade went according to plan?


----------



## V6 SRS (Oct 26, 2007)

Bookings completed as follows....

Stena Line Fishguard - Rosslare Fri 15th Aug 11:30

Delphi Mountain Resort - Arrive evening 15th, depart morning 17th Aug

Hilton Limerick - Arrive evening 17th Aug, depart morning 18th Aug

Stena Line Rosslare - Fishguard Mon 18th Aug 15:00

Only 2 months to go. Can't wait. 

Sean.


----------



## 04DTT (Apr 7, 2006)

V6 SRS said:


> Bookings completed as follows....
> 
> Stena Line Fishguard - Rosslare Fri 15th Aug 11:30
> 
> ...


Thats great Sean. Should be a good one. Hopefully, i'll see you in Rockingham


----------



## KevtoTTy (Aug 24, 2004)

Ferry booked:

Stena Line Fishguard - Rosslare Fri 15th Aug 11:30

Stena Line Rosslare - Fishguard Mon 18th Aug 15:00

(I may be slow.....................but I do get there, usually without any penalties :wink: )

Will try and do the remaining bits soon.

K & W


----------



## blackers (Nov 15, 2006)

Hi Steve and fellow TTourists,

Are we planning to have vehicles graphics for the Galway Tour [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Seeing as you did such a good job last time Steve are you putting something together?

The last lot looked good whatever the weather









Whatever the location!









Whatever the time! Is that a pump that works Declan?









And whatever the corner Dave


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

More graphics?? I'll need another door then; still got the Alpine ones on.

Seen in a SW paper today:

Ferry services between Ireland and Britain have been slowed by 16 minutes to save fuel.

Stennaline have increased the crossing times on the route between Dun Laoghaire and Holyhead and the trip from Larne and Stranraer has been extended by 14 minutes

Neither is our route of course but the prospect that our crossing times will be similarly extended must be very real.


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Oh no! That means I might have to spend another 32 minutes of my life with you lot!!

:wink: :lol:


----------



## KevtoTTy (Aug 24, 2004)

phodge said:


> Oh no! That means I might have to spend another 32 minutes of my life with you lot!!
> 
> :wink: :lol:


I'm offended :-*


----------



## 04DTT (Apr 7, 2006)

blackers said:


> Hi Steve and fellow TTourists,
> 
> Are we planning to have vehicles graphics for the Galway Tour [smiley=thumbsup.gif]
> 
> ...


I have been talking to Steve, and watch this space...........


----------



## MrJazz (Jun 28, 2008)

Hi All,

Totally new to all this but would love to attend. What do you do to get involved? Book a room and just turn up on the day? Do you have a meet up time in mind?


----------



## sniper-sam (Jan 23, 2007)

Hi Jazz,

Welcome,

yeah we have all booked our rooms independantly but if you wanna PM Declan 04DTT on hear he will be able to provide you with any info you need about the trip, if its not on this thread already
would be good to have you along, the trips are always good fun, and not just car talk :wink:


----------



## 04DTT (Apr 7, 2006)

MrJazz said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Totally new to all this but would love to attend. What do you do to get involved? Book a room and just turn up on the day? Do you have a meet up time in mind?


Hi Mr Jazz,

welcome to the TT Forum  . I have sent you a pm with the details of the trip to include bookings etc. The format of the weekend will be as follows:

*Friday:* Arrive at the Delphi Mountain Resort. Dinner in the hotel on Friday night.
*Saturday:* Leave the hotel at about 9.30 and spend the day driving the road of Galway, South Mayo. During the day we will be stopping for coffee/lunch and a few picture shots. Intention is to be back in the hotel for 5.00 to 6.00. Dinner at the hotel on Saturday night.
*Sunday:* Leisurely morning with a late breakfast after which everyone heads home. For those heading South to include the international contingent, drive through the burren in County Clare to arrive in Limerick for 5.30 to 6.00. Dinner in Limerick city on Sunday night.

I will be providing route notes, maps etc.

It would be great if you could come along. My first experience of a TT meet was in Donegal last August. Since then, I have taken my TT on a run around the wicklow/sally gap, around the Northern ireland coast, to the Alps and on the nurburgring ring all due to the TTOC. I am also heading to the TTOC national meet in 3 weeks and to France in September.   Do a search on the events thread and you will see for yourself how much fun TTOC events can be.

You wont regret the weekend.

Dec


----------



## StevieMac (Feb 18, 2006)

04DTT said:


> blackers said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Steve and fellow TTourists,
> ...


What are you talking about Dec? :wink: :wink:

:roll:

Ok Graphics it is then..,(peer pressure!)

Yes, we have already discussed the option of only applying the Galway Tour Brand to the front and back, excluding the doors.

So what is everyones preference?

A. Front and rear only

or

B. Front, back and side doors?


----------



## 04DTT (Apr 7, 2006)

Steve,

I'll take a set of front and rear graphics.

Dec


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Does that mean I'll have to take my Alpine Tour stickers off?

:wink:

Front and back for me please.


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

phodge said:


> Front and back for me please.


Tell us something we don't know already!! :-*


----------



## StevieMac (Feb 18, 2006)

TT2BMW said:


> phodge said:
> 
> 
> > Front and back for me please.
> ...


Ok front and back it is! :wink: :wink: Ahem!

So this means the Alpine TTourists who STILL have their door graphics on their cars..... can keep them on for eternity!.... Brian and Penny, ! :roll:

So I will post a design or designs on this link in the next week or two!

8)


----------



## Petesy (May 17, 2007)

StevieMac said:


> TT2BMW said:
> 
> 
> > phodge said:
> ...


designs inspired by something like this...









or something like this...









:lol: [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## blackers (Nov 15, 2006)

Hi Steve,

I'm with you on front and back only 

Look forward to seeing your designs.

While you are beavering away would you be able to do some with a french feel as well :-*

Cheers
James (blackers)


----------



## blackers (Nov 15, 2006)

I like the second design Pete in extra cold or perhaps we could borrow the two "big green leaf" motifs off the back of your car.

At least thats what Adrian called them as in "Dad why has Pete got two big leaf things on the back of his TT"


----------



## Petesy (May 17, 2007)

blackers said:


> I like the second design Pete in extra cold or perhaps we could borrow the two "big green leaf" motifs off the back of your car.
> 
> At least thats what Adrian called them as in "Dad why has Pete got two big leaf things on the back of his TT"


you and i know james...
_'children and drunks always speak the truth'_

big leaf things








looking forward to getting them out again for galway...


----------



## KevtoTTy (Aug 24, 2004)

Anything large enough to cover a large hole made by this last weekend is fine by by me...............................


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

No way! You didn't smash it up, did you?


----------



## KevtoTTy (Aug 24, 2004)

Managed to drive it home (had to stop though to buy Dale some new underware!)

K


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Oooohhhh noooooo


----------



## KevtoTTy (Aug 24, 2004)

NaughTTy said:


> Oooohhhh noooooo


I totally blame Dale for encouraging me to much to get sub 9 minutes (which my final lap would have been :wink: ).

9:18 (or was it 9:14 :? ) wasn't a bad effort for a lardy arsed V6 though...........


----------



## thebears (Jan 14, 2006)

And you told me to keep it off the forum. :wink:

Best lap was 9.18.84 and i DID NOT encourage Kev to go for the sub 9min! 

Maybe if a certain garage had checked your pads then it would'nt have happened.


----------



## KevtoTTy (Aug 24, 2004)

thebears said:


> And you told me to keep it off the forum. :wink:
> 
> Best lap was 9.18.84 and i DID NOT encourage Kev to go for the sub 9min!
> 
> Maybe if a certain garage had checked your pads then it would'nt have happened.


Perfectly acceptable for 3,000 miles


----------



## StevieMac (Feb 18, 2006)

KevtoTTy said:


> thebears said:
> 
> 
> > And you told me to keep it off the forum. :wink:
> ...


Nightmare Kev!

Much damage to the car?


----------



## StevieMac (Feb 18, 2006)

Petesy said:


> blackers said:
> 
> 
> > I like the second design Pete in extra cold or perhaps we could borrow the two "big green leaf" motifs off the back of your car.
> ...


Pete, you stole my design....... :wink:


----------



## KevtoTTy (Aug 24, 2004)

StevieMac said:


> KevtoTTy said:
> 
> 
> > thebears said:
> ...


Nothing that I can see from the driverseat :lol:


----------



## 04DTT (Apr 7, 2006)

KevtoTTy said:


> StevieMac said:
> 
> 
> > KevtoTTy said:
> ...


Bloody hell Kev. at least you walked away from it. The car can be fixed. With Steves graphics, you wont even see the hole :lol: :lol:

Any pics of the damage :?:


----------



## thebears (Jan 14, 2006)

KevtoTTy said:


> Nothing that I can see from the driverseat :lol:


Maybe if your were concentrating instead of throwing up from looking at this!










:lol:


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Come on then - we need a pic of the damage!


----------



## thebears (Jan 14, 2006)

phodge said:


> Come on then - we need a pic of the damage!


I didn't take any! hands were shaking to much! [smiley=end.gif]


----------



## KevtoTTy (Aug 24, 2004)

thebears said:


> phodge said:
> 
> 
> > Come on then - we need a pic of the damage!
> ...


Really is very minor - you'll all have to wait until Rockingham (obviously I am not going to risk any repairs until then  )


----------



## StevieMac (Feb 18, 2006)

KevtoTTy said:


> thebears said:
> 
> 
> > phodge said:
> ...


But Kevvvvvvv..........I'm not going to Rockingham...... 

So did you cry? 

:wink:


----------



## Petesy (May 17, 2007)

ambitious overtaking manouevre kev?

was that the actual barrier in the photo? don't see any mauritius blue on it


----------



## StevieMac (Feb 18, 2006)

Roll up! roll up! Get you Galway Tour 2008 car stickers here!
:mrgreen:

viewtopic.php?f=3&t=119646&p=1260281#p1260281
[smiley=gossip.gif]


----------



## KevtoTTy (Aug 24, 2004)

*I fear a bollock may have been dropped................................*

Suddenly realised that I had yet to book the accomodation.

The Delphi website is currently showing *no* availability for the Saturday night [smiley=bigcry.gif]

I have emailed them, explaining my dilema, so hopefully they may have a shed, caravan or tent.

Dec -any idea if there is anything else close by?

Brian/Sean - would you consider sharing (for one night)?

Bit of a bummer really :x

Guess I need to check out availability for Sunday Night :?


----------



## Petesy (May 17, 2007)

KevtoTTy said:


> *I fear a bollock may have been dropped................................*
> 
> Suddenly realised that I had yet to book the accomodation.
> 
> ...


i'd put in a call to Mary Nash at the delphi today to see what the story is...


----------



## 04DTT (Apr 7, 2006)

KevtoTTy said:


> *I fear a bollock may have been dropped................................*
> 
> Suddenly realised that I had yet to book the accomodation.
> 
> ...


Kevin,

Your best bet is to ring the hotel direct and see can they sort you out. If not they may recommend somewhere. Failing that, the following accomodation is available in the area:

B&B

Portfinn LodgeLeenane, Co. Galway
095 42265
Mobile No: 087 9166167
[email protected]
www.hotelinconnemara.com
No. of Rooms - 8
Services/Activities: B&B & Dinner
Opening Times: Mar - Oct

We offer 8 comfortable rooms, all en suite, with either a sea or mountain view. Portfinn also has a renowned seafood restaurant that serves only locally caught and processed fish, meat, and poultry.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Tir na nOgGlanagimla, Leenane, Co. Galway
095 42287
Mobile No: 087 7550674
No. of Rooms: 4
Services/Activities: B&B
Opening Times: Apr - Oct
Wheelchair Access: No

Modern farmhouse in scenic area. Ideal for western way walks, touring Connemara.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Killary HouseLeenane, Co. Galway
095 42254
[email protected]
www.goconnemara.com
No. of Rooms: 6
Services/Activities: B&B
Opening Times: All Year
Wheelchair Access: No

Overlooking Killary Harbour in main village

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Doirenacleigh LodgeGlencroff, Leenane, Co. Galway
095 42928
Mobile No: 087 9577364
[email protected]
No. of Rooms: 5
Services/Activities: B&B
Opening Times: All Year
Wheelchair Access: Yes

Situated on the Western Way, our modern stoneworked home offers sweeping views of Killary Harbour. All rooms ensuite. Local fishing knowledge, babysitting.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Glen Valley HouseGlencrofft, Leenane, Co. Galway
095 42269
Mobile No: 087 2808366
[email protected]
www.glenvalleyhouse.com
No. of Rooms: 4
Services/Activities: B&B
Opening Times: Mar - Oct

Award winning farmhouse, standing in a secluded valley. We offer select holidays in the wild and beautiful Connemara. The Western Way passes through the farm Breeders of Connemara Ponies.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
The ConventLeenane, Co. Galway
095 42240
Services/Activities: B&B

Adventure holidays are the ideal way to meet people. At Delphi, the atmosphere is at all times homely and congenial, and you'll quickly get to know one another as you share experiences in our group-based activities

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
The Fjord HouseLeenane, Co. Galway
095 42325
Mobile No.: 087 3143104
[email protected]
No. of Rooms: 3
Services/Activities: B&B
Opening Times: May - Sept
Wheelchair Access: No

Family run home overlooking Killary Harbour within walking distance of village

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Killary Adventure Co.Leenane, Co. Galway
095 43411
[email protected]
www.killary.com
Services/Activities: B&B & full meals, Adventure Activities
Opening Times: All Year
Wheelchair Access: No

Double, four & six person rooms. All ensuite with under floor heating. Lunches & Dinners

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Delphi Adventure CentreLeenane, Co. Galway
095 42208
[email protected]
www.delphiadventureholidays.ie
Services/Activities: B&B & full meals, Adventure Activities
Opening Times: Feb - Nov

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Hotels/Country Houses:

Leenane HotelLeenane, Co. Galway
095 42249
Opening Times: March - Oct

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Delphi LodgeDelphi, Leenane, Co. Galway
095 42222
[email protected]
www.delphilodge.ie
www.delphi-salmon.com
No. of rooms: 12 (and 5 cottages) 
Services/activities: Full board country house accommodation, flyfishing for salmon, self-catering cottages. 
Opening times - Lodge: all year except Christmas/New Year. Cottages: all year.
Wheelchair access: No

Award-winning country house famous for its beautiful lakeside location, exceptional food, superb wines and great houseparty atmosphere - and, for fishermen, some of Ireland finest salmon fishing on private waters.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Delphi SpaDelphi, Leenane, Co. Galway
095 42208
[email protected]
www.delphiadventureholidays.ie
Opening Times: All Year

The Delphi valley is a special place that inspires everyone who comes here. Situated between Ireland's wild Atlantic coast and Clew Bay, Delphi is remote and postcard-perfect with its unique geographical and glacial history

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Aashleagh LodgeAashleagh, Leenane, Co. Galway
095 42252

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Aashleagh LodgeAashleagh, Leenane, Co. Galway
095 42362

Hostels:

SleepzoneLeenane, Co. Galway
095 42929
[email protected]
www.sleepzone.ie
Opening Times: All Year
Wheelchair Access: Yes

Sleepzone Connemara has some fantastic facilities; residents' bar with wine licence, free internet and wifi access, cable TV and big screen, self-catering kitchen, barbeque terrace, outdoor camping facility, its own tennis court, bicycle hire and access to a range of organised outdoor adventure pursuits on its doorstep.

Let me know how you get on!!!

Sunday night should be fairly free in the Hilton in Limerick. It has something like a 120 rooms, so i am sure one will be free. Failing that, there is always my sofa :lol:  :lol: :lol:

Dec

Dec


----------



## KevtoTTy (Aug 24, 2004)

BIG thanks to Dec for making contact with the Delphi today - all sorted 

Just a heads up on the ferry, possibly going to go via Holyhead on either leg; wife is demanding we visit the mother-in-law in Rhyl! Will keep you posted.

Kev


----------



## 04DTT (Apr 7, 2006)

KevtoTTy said:


> BIG thanks to Dec for making contact with the Delphi today - all sorted
> 
> Just a heads up on the ferry, possibly going to go via Holyhead on either leg; wife is demanding we visit the mother-in-law in Rhyl! Will keep you posted.
> 
> Kev


All part of the service Kev [smiley=policeman.gif]

Only *5* weeks to go folks


----------



## 04DTT (Apr 7, 2006)

Only *4 *weeks to go folks


----------



## V6 SRS (Oct 26, 2007)

04DTT said:


> Only *4 *weeks to go folks


Dec, is your maths a little off there? 

I make it 3 weeks to go. :wink:

Sean.


----------



## 04DTT (Apr 7, 2006)

V6 SRS said:


> 04DTT said:
> 
> 
> > Only *4 *weeks to go folks
> ...


Oops! My maths were a bit out! An accountant making a mistake, shock horror!

As Sean said, only 3 weeks to go.


----------



## V6 SRS (Oct 26, 2007)

Just one quick thing. Radios!

We all know just how invaluable, and how much fun  , they were on the Alpine TTour. I lost track of who were bringers and who were borrowers on that trip.

I have two handsets I can bring. Who else has any? Doesn't matter how many or few channels they have as we managed the whole of the Alpine TTour on channel 5.

I suggest we could do with at least 50% of the cars having a handset.

Cheers Sean.


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

We'll have 2 spares we can bring....


----------



## Petesy (May 17, 2007)

i have one extra radio that i was going to offer to sniper sam... fingers crossed, sam, steve and i will crooze down together?


----------



## sniper-sam (Jan 23, 2007)

Thats the plan Pete.
Was upwith Steve last week and he reckons we leave fairly early in the morning, cruise across with a couple of stops en-route.......


----------



## Petesy (May 17, 2007)

watcha sam
unlikely that yvonne and i will be leaving until early afternoon
lots of organisation in getting the kids dispatched for the weekend...so i'll catch you up!


----------



## blackers (Nov 15, 2006)

Hi Sean


> Just one quick thing. Radios!


We have two as well [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Cheers
James


----------



## V6 SRS (Oct 26, 2007)

Well, with my rudimentary maths, which may not be as good as Declans :mrgreen: , I make that 9 radios. I think that should do us nicely. 8)

Less than 16 1/2 days until I will be setting off to catch the ferry.  Can't wait! 

Sean.


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

Does that mean there are enough spare ones for me to borrow one for the duration of the trip? Please.


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Yeah, no worries. You can borrow one of ours.


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

Thanks Penny. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## KevtoTTy (Aug 24, 2004)

TTourists

I have yet to receive any written confirmation from Delphi - has anyone else???

Kev


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

Hi Kev,

Yes, I have a letter of confirmation from the Delphi dated 15 June.

Worth a quick phone call or e-mail I would think.

Brian


----------



## 04DTT (Apr 7, 2006)

Folks,

Some pictures to wet the appetite  


























































Ignore the TVR and instead imagine a TT, or for that mater 9 TT's :!:









What I will be sporting for the wekend :!:

See you all in 14 or so days


----------



## Petesy (May 17, 2007)

couldn't get a pink polo shirt with the logo then dec?


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Those pics are awesome! Lovin' the second one....


----------



## Snottie (Mar 9, 2008)

You lucky bastards, wish i could make it, would be a great weekend. Trying to save the pennies for the grand tour of land-de-frog.! Oh just got the blisters removed from the paint work, should never have trusted Agnews; big black rainbows on the doors. Not a good look, back in for a complete respray next week..Managed to get a new rear rim though!


----------



## 04DTT (Apr 7, 2006)

Petesy said:


> couldn't get a pink polo shirt with the logo then dec?


I couldnt really show ye all up :!: Never fear though, the shirt will be making an appearance over the weekend :lol: :lol:

Only 14 days to go


----------



## StevieMac (Feb 18, 2006)

Snottie said:


> You lucky bastards, wish i could make it, would be a great weekend. Trying to save the pennies for the grand tour of land-de-frog.! Oh just got the blisters removed from the paint work, should never have trusted Agnews; big black rainbows on the doors. Not a good look, back in for a complete respray next week..Managed to get a new rear rim though!


Agnews Audi, well don't start me........give them hell mate! :evil: [smiley=furious3.gif]

Anyway Pat you'll miss a great weekend, with a chance to see 'Dec in pink', the infamous shirt didn't blend into our Alpine surroundings, Galway could have the same result..... [smiley=dizzy2.gif]

He's a brave man!.... :wink: :wink:


----------



## 04DTT (Apr 7, 2006)

StevieMac said:


> Snottie said:
> 
> 
> > You lucky bastards, wish i could make it, would be a great weekend. Trying to save the pennies for the grand tour of land-de-frog.! Oh just got the blisters removed from the paint work, should never have trusted Agnews; big black rainbows on the doors. Not a good look, back in for a complete respray next week..Managed to get a new rear rim though!
> ...


Secretly, you want one [smiley=gossip.gif] :wink: :wink:


----------



## StevieMac (Feb 18, 2006)

04DTT said:


> StevieMac said:
> 
> 
> > Snottie said:
> ...


I have one exactly the same Dec :wink: :wink:

But I am just not brave enough to wear it out in public...... :wink: :wink:


----------



## 04DTT (Apr 7, 2006)

> I have one exactly the same Dec :wink: :wink:
> 
> But I am just not brave enough to wear it out in public...... :wink: :wink:


Oh, be a man wear it :!:

You know you want to :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Petesy (May 17, 2007)

Aptly named 'The Galway Races' as the Galway TTour TTune?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_LfooM4oJTk#


----------



## V6 SRS (Oct 26, 2007)

Petesy said:


> Aptly named 'The Galway Races' as the Galway TTour TTune?
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_LfooM4oJTk#


 :lol: Like that Pete. First verse mentions 17th August and the second mentions passengers from Limerick. Could of been written for the TTour. :lol:


----------



## 04DTT (Apr 7, 2006)

Petesy said:


> Aptly named 'The Galway Races' as the Galway TTour TTune?
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_LfooM4oJTk#


I will have to rip it onto a cd for ourresident DJ Steve Bling to play :lol: :lol:

Any other requests :?:


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

04DTT said:


> Any other requests :?:


How about a translation! :wink: :lol:


----------



## V6 SRS (Oct 26, 2007)

phodge said:


> 04DTT said:
> 
> 
> > Any other requests :?:
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

I can see this trip is going to be a lot of fun. 8)


----------



## V6 SRS (Oct 26, 2007)

V6 SRS said:


> phodge said:
> 
> 
> > 04DTT said:
> ...


And cheap apparently. Is it really only 1.33 euro per litre for unleaded?


----------



## Petesy (May 17, 2007)

V6 SRS said:


> And cheap apparently. Is it really only 1.33 euro per litre for unleaded?


€1.29 a litre in donegal last weekend for regular 95...


----------



## 04DTT (Apr 7, 2006)

V6 SRS said:


> V6 SRS said:
> 
> 
> > :lol: :lol: :lol:
> ...


This is the stuff you want to use when here http://www.maxol.ie/maxol-bioethanol-e5.html I have been using it in my car since it was introduced. 99.2 octane for the price of regular 95. You really cant go wrong!


----------



## 04DTT (Apr 7, 2006)

Folks,

Only *7* days to go! See you all next Friday.

Dec


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Woohoo!

Can't wait!!

[smiley=dude.gif]


----------



## Petesy (May 17, 2007)

For all the TT Galway Girls...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hkIRyTWm ... re=related

CFWF Friday!


----------



## 04DTT (Apr 7, 2006)

-----


----------



## 04DTT (Apr 7, 2006)

Hello All,

Hope everyone is keeping well and looking forward to next weekend.

Below please find a draft itinerary for the weekend.

*Friday 15th August*

17.00 Individual arrival at Delphi Mountain resort.
Dinner at individual leisure

22.00 Tour briefing in Delphi Bar.

*Saturday 16th August*

8.30 Breakfast

9.30 Departure for Day 1 of Galway Tour. Tour through Galway and Mayo.

20.30 Dinner in Delphi Mountain Lodge.

*Sunday 17th August*

9.00 Breakfast

10.30 Departure for Day 2 of Galway Tour. Tour through Galway and Clare to Limerick

The proposed routes for the weekend are as follows:

Day1:<http://maps.google.com/maps?f=d&hl=...3.677392,-9.754143&spn=0.070668,0.148315&z=13>

Day 2: <http://maps.google.com/maps?f=d&sad...2.838447,-8.830948&spn=0.147868,0.304871&z=12>

Both are quite interesting and provide a good variety of roads and scenery.

A couple of things that you should bring for the weekend include walkie talkies and a raincoat/umbrella. I have a spare walkie talkie if anybody needs one.

If anybody needs any more info, ket me know, otherwise see you all on Friday.

Talk soon,

Dec


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

blackers said:


> All sounds good so if we go for the 11.30 ferry from Fishguard on the Friday 15th.
> 
> So leave home at *5am*
> 
> ...


So, are will still on for these times?


----------



## 04DTT (Apr 7, 2006)

phodge said:


> blackers said:
> 
> 
> > All sounds good so if we go for the 11.30 ferry from Fishguard on the Friday 15th.
> ...


I am still ok for the 4.30 meet in Limerick :lol: :lol:

I will meet you all in Boher on the outskirts of Limerick. It is on your route from the ferry to Limerick, approx 10 km from Limerick city. I will be parked in one of the two pub carparks there :!:


----------



## blackers (Nov 15, 2006)

Times still on but I will do a double check on google to make sure 

"One of two pubs" I see we use the same landmarks Dec


----------



## KevtoTTy (Aug 24, 2004)

James

Any ideas on a meeting point.

I can either go M25/M4 or pick up M4 at Kew.

Kev


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

I'm still ok for the meet up at Magor services.

Google says from there to Goodwick (ferry) is 2.5 hours so we'll need to LEAVE there by 0800 in order to make the 1030 check in time for sailing at 1130.

I'll aim to be there by 0730, so will be leaving home at very early o'clock.


----------



## 04DTT (Apr 7, 2006)

VicTT said:


> I'm still ok for the meet up at Magor services.
> 
> Google says from there to Goodwick (ferry) is 2.5 hours so we'll need to LEAVE there by 0800 in order to make the 1030 check in time for sailing at 1130.
> 
> I'll aim to be there by 0730, so will be leaving home at very early o'clock.


It will be worth it though


----------



## blackers (Nov 15, 2006)

.
This shows most of the route

http://maps.google.com/maps?f=d&saddr=J ... e=UTF8&z=7

So working backwards
11.30am ferry (needs 45 minute check in)
10.30am arrive Fishguard (2 1/2 hours from)
7.30am meet Brian in Wales (1 1/2 hours from)
5.30am meet Kevin, Wendy, Penny & Dave at M4 services (1 1/4 hours from)
4.00am leave home  

Does that seem about right, it allows for pitstops/comfort breaks/hic cups and so on.


----------



## Petesy (May 17, 2007)

blackers said:


> This shows most of the route
> 
> http://maps.google.com/maps?f=d&saddr=J ... e=UTF8&z=7


well done Mr Maps!


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Altogether now.....

"it's a long way to Tipperary......"

5:30 Fri AM it is then - just have to get up a bit earlier!!


----------



## 04DTT (Apr 7, 2006)

blackers said:


> .
> This shows most of the route
> 
> http://maps.google.com/maps?f=d&saddr=J ... e=UTF8&z=7
> ...


Can I say that you all are absolutely bloody mad :!:


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Dec, It's the opportunity to see you in your natural habitat that is spurring us on!!

:lol: :lol: :wink:


----------



## StevieMac (Feb 18, 2006)

blackers said:


> .
> This shows most of the route
> 
> http://maps.google.com/maps?f=d&saddr=J ... e=UTF8&z=7
> ...


Have a safe trip everyone! Quite a trek......
wouldn't it be easier flying? :wink: :wink:

Looking forward to Friday!


----------



## KevtoTTy (Aug 24, 2004)

StevieMac said:


> blackers said:
> 
> 
> > .
> ...


Anyone brave enough to let Wendy know the departure time ('cos I aint!)


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

KevtoTTy said:


> Anyone brave enough to let Wendy know the departure time ('cos I aint!)


I'll call her later if you like!

:lol:


----------



## 04DTT (Apr 7, 2006)

KevtoTTy said:


> Anyone brave enough to let Wendy know the departure time ('cos I aint!)


So how did it go Kev :?: :roll: :roll:


----------



## 04DTT (Apr 7, 2006)

Hi Folks,

Hope all is well.

On the countdown to the start of the Galway Tour 2008!

You will be all pleased to note that the weather in Ireland is sunny at the moment, but the forecast for the weekend is rain. Hopefully, it will hold off until Monday!!!

We have one late addition to the tour, Barry and his Spirit Blue TTS with Solar Orange Seats! Welcome to the tour Barry and we will see you on Saturday at some stage.

James, Kevin, Penny, Brian, Sean and your respective passengers have a safe journey to Ireland tomorrow and I will see you all in Limerick at 4.30. When you dock in Rosslare, can someone send me a text message to let me know that you all have arrived safely.

Steve have a safe journey to Ireland tonight and I will see you in Delphi at some stage tomorrow night. Looking forward to seeing the bike in the flesh!

Pete, Steve, Sam and respective passengers have a safe trip from Belfast down and I will meet you all in Delphi at some stage tomorrow evening.

See you all tomorrow,

Regards,

Dec


----------



## TThriller (Feb 27, 2006)

Have a great trip all of you. [smiley=thumbsup.gif] and drink plenty of real Guinness [smiley=cheers.gif] [smiley=cheers.gif]

I do wish i could have been with you for this one. [smiley=bigcry.gif]

I will see many of you in France next month though 

Dave


----------



## T7 Doc (Jun 28, 2007)

Dec can you give me a text/ring on the mobile - i may have left your number in work and i have no key today ffs! leavin belfast now 10am double ffs!

See you all in 30 minutes TTS power lol!!!

doc


----------



## sniper-sam (Jan 23, 2007)

Here we Go


----------



## sniper-sam (Jan 23, 2007)

And a few Vid Clips


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

I hope France is drier.


----------



## Petesy (May 17, 2007)

great vids sam
didn't see your car in the car park at noon so presumed you'd split with barry as his car was gone too
and the phone had no signal when i called you
hope you had a good trip home. we got back around 5pm 
undertray finally came off on the way home, about 13:30, and is now in the boot!

Sean really enjoying that Alps DVD fella, very funny in parts thanks again.

*there was some sunshine on the Galway TTour*


----------



## paulcmathews (Oct 30, 2007)

Hey

I met you all along the connemara road past Spiddal!!!

Nice seeing all those TTs. Thanks for flashing!


----------



## 04DTT (Apr 7, 2006)

paulcmathews said:


> Hey
> 
> I met you all along the connemara road past Spiddal!!!
> 
> Nice seeing all those TTs. Thanks for flashing!


Hi,

I was the one leading the group.

Nice to see you. Pity you didnt get a chance to join in. Hopefully you can make the next one!

How long is that 60 kmph speedlimit on the coast road!!!

04dtt


----------



## paulcmathews (Oct 30, 2007)

It's actually a nice enough road to cruise along.

Reasonably nice surface with nice bends and smoothed out bumps/hills.

There was some green sticker on your bonnet! What was that?


----------



## 04DTT (Apr 7, 2006)

paulcmathews said:


> There was some green sticker on your bonnet! What was that?


It was the tour graphics organised and created by StevieMac.

See here viewtopic.php?f=3&t=119646


----------



## 04DTT (Apr 7, 2006)

Hi All,

Hopefully this post finds you all home safe and sound.

Many thanks to you all for attending the Galway TTour. While the weather was not ideal, in fact it was pretty terrible, I hope that you all enjoyed yourselves.

Saturday is one of those days that is going to stand out in my mind as being a TT adventure, with Pete's undercarriage droping of after a bout of enthusiastic cross country driving; the Lough Mask drive in the pouring rain as captured on video by Sam; the crossing of the flood by the Good ship VicTT and the SS Hodge roof down ably steered by Dave! I am sure you will all agree that the cars performed magnificently and are truly a car that can be driven, no matter what the weather!! The highlight of Sunday undoubtedly has to be Dave's reversing up the twisty road to nowhere and nearly decapitating Penny at the same time!

It was great to meet with everyone again and hopefully this trip will be the start of an annual TT adventure in Ireland.

I will post some photos when i get a chance to edit them.

Once again thanks for making the effort to attend.

Talk soon,

Regards,

Dec
04dtt


----------



## T7 Doc (Jun 28, 2007)

Hi Guys had a great time in the rain!

Hope you all got home safe and enjoyed Ireland.

Barry


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Well, what a fantastic trip!

Despite the rain, (and boy did it rain!!), we had an amazing time. Who would've thought that we'd have an hour of sunshine on Saturday to have a picnic overlooking the sea!

The Delphi Mountain Resort was amazing. No TV, no mobile phone signal, no internet - and to be honest we didn't miss them. Or was it just that we didn't have time to miss them! :wink: It was incredible to go to sleep in absolute darkness and wake up to bird song. You just don't get that in the 'burbs. :lol:

Dec, thanks for organising such a fantastic weekend. Even down to the 'boat trip' across the river! :wink: The scenery was stunning, even though the roads were a little bumpy!

It was great to see you all again, and make some new friends - a really great mix of people that we would probably not have met any other way.

I hope everyone got home safe - we were home about 00:45 on Tuesday morning - and we're looking forward to next year!

The crew of the SS Hodge... :wink:


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

Well, what can I say? The easy thing is just to echo Penny's comments (which I do). The rain was probably the single element that actually MADE the TTrip. Strange thing to say perhaps but this certainly ranks as another TTour that will remain long in the TTourists memory because of the rain and the conditions and adventures it conspired to throw at us.

Declan - thanks again for all the effort you put into the organising of this trip. Really good to meet up with each of you again and also meet some new people.

Hah, bumpy roads says Penny!! I don't think I dare complain to the local council about a pot hole ever again!!

I got home at 0130 after a non stop stint from Holyhead with about 20 miles worth of fuel remaining. Hope everyone else arrived safely.

Regards,

Cap'n Brian of the
Good Ship VicTT


----------



## KevtoTTy (Aug 24, 2004)

Fellow TTourists

What else can I add!

HUGE thanks to the '*Dec*'man, for organising an exceptional tour. [smiley=dude.gif]

Also thanks to Mrs T for leaving my jeans in the wardrobe in the Hilton bedroom which resulted in the final group cruise to catch the ferry to Holyhead! (Would you believe she has started to ask exactly what the plans are for France  )

Stunning scenary, challenging roads (especially with my kojak front tyres).

Excellent craic meeting with the Alpine Tourists and some new irish friends at the Delphi Mountain resort.

Still wondering who ended up paying for the drinks 'cos even Penny's didn't scatch the amount we consumed 

Just a selection of images from the big and small cameras....


----------



## Petesy (May 17, 2007)

more good pics, thanks kev

to the sunday drivers...
where was that castle place you visited on the sunday that i can see in kevs shots?

...and why was james' bonnet up in the ferry queue?

as for the drinks...surprisingly i did actually have to pay for the round i bought on saturday night...at least fridays booze was free!


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Petesy said:


> where was that castle place you visited on the sunday that i can see in kevs shots?


That was Dec's country pad!



Petesy said:


> ...and why was james' bonnet up in the ferry queue?


Apparently he keeps an engine under there!



Petesy said:


> as for the drinks...surprisingly i did actually have to pay for the round i bought on saturday night...at least fridays booze was free!


I think we copped for a lot of the booze on Friday night!

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Petesy (May 17, 2007)

phodge said:
 

> I think we copped for a lot of the booze on Friday night!
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol:


cheers then penny!


----------



## blackers (Nov 15, 2006)

sniper-sam said:


> And a few Vid Clips


Like the pictures and vid clips Sam.

It was good to see you.

Cheers [smiley=cheers.gif] 
James (blackers)


----------



## sniper-sam (Jan 23, 2007)

No Probs James, Dawn was taking the vid clips, done a pretty good job.
Anyway good to meet you too, and everyone else :-*


----------



## 04DTT (Apr 7, 2006)

Excellent pics as per usual Kev.

Who is the dodgy bloke in the suit :lol: :lol: :lol: :?: :?:


----------



## 04DTT (Apr 7, 2006)

phodge said:


> Petesy said:
> 
> 
> > where was that castle place you visited on the sunday that i can see in kevs shots?
> ...


I'm glad you liked my country house :!:

Thanks for the drinks Penny


----------



## V6 SRS (Oct 26, 2007)

Well, I think everyone else has covered it.
Great routes, great company, not so good weather. Fun, drama, laughter and very nearly tears when we came up against that flood.

Big thanks to Dec for picking the hotels, sorting the routes, blagging the shirts and caps and for being an all round good host. [smiley=thumbsup.gif] I share Declans hope that this could become an annual trip for the club.

I was really pleased with the way my V6 performed. I finally feel like I have the car I was supposed to have got 12 months ago. After all its problems, it runs like a dream now. 

Glad you all enjoyed the DVD of the Alpine TTour. I still wasn't happy with the final result, but it had been so long since the trip I didn't want you to wait any longer. There may be a V2 of the Alps DVD along with the Galway one.

Great pictures Kev, are we planning to share out the pictures? I know we said we would for the Alps and never did. Anyone going to France next month could bring their pictures with them and I will make some copies on my laptop.

Cheers,
Sean.


----------



## V6 SRS (Oct 26, 2007)

V6 SRS said:


> Big thanks to Dec for picking the hotels, sorting the routes, blagging the shirts and caps and for being an all round good host. [smiley=thumbsup.gif] I share Declans hope that this could become an annual trip for the club.


Almost forgot to say a big thankyou for the food also. Delphi was excellent and that little seafood place and the Jasmine Palace on the Sunday were top notch. Well chosen Dec. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Penny, you know the old saying; You lose some (bar bill), you win some (breakfast bill). :wink:

Cheers
Sean.


----------



## V6 SRS (Oct 26, 2007)

Another thanks has to go out to Squadron Leader James for leading us back to Dun Laoghaire at the last minute. [smiley=thumbsup.gif] Only that one minor hiccup when we ended up in that cul-de-sac. [smiley=oops.gif]

Can't be easy concentrating in those Mk II's with the sound of all that water sloshing around in the foglights. :wink:

Cheers,

Sean.


----------



## KevtoTTy (Aug 24, 2004)

Hi folks

Just to ley you know that I am being held hostage in Rhyl, although I was allowed out today to play in the rain:


















Roll on France!

Kev


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Yes, many thanks Squadron Leader, we couldn't have done it without you!


----------



## blackers (Nov 15, 2006)

.
My pleasure  Glad we all got home safely.

We had an excellent weekend, tad damp at times, but very enjoyable. Thank you Dec for looking after us  .

Emptied out the fog lights on Tuesday and had about half a pint of Galway flood water in each  Way to go Audi design

Do we need to send red cross parcels Kev?

Looking forward to the TTour de France next [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## 04DTT (Apr 7, 2006)

KevtoTTy said:


> Hi folks
> 
> Just to ley you know that I am being held hostage in Rhyl, although I was allowed out today to play in the rain:
> 
> ...


I wouldnt complain if I had roads like that to play on! Looks ideal.

Cant wait for France and some sunshine


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

Kev, I expect that if we all club together we could raise maybe a fiver to pay the ransom! :roll:

Headlights and fog lights have dried out very nicely now: both are open vented so bound to be affected by that road with rather a lot of surface water.

The stickers are off too; here's one last look at the cutaway version:









The car looks strangely naked now so maintenant je suis impatient de quelques nouveaux autocollants pour le voyage français.


----------



## blackers (Nov 15, 2006)

Just a few photos of the trip

4am start [smiley=sleeping.gif] sunrise  









Leaving Wales









Should we or shouldn't we drive through the flood conference









Water on the road (thanks Steve for the photo)









Sunday mid cruise









Petesey & Addie









Declans weekend retreat


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

VicTT said:


> Kev, I expect that if we all club together we could raise maybe a fiver to pay the ransom!


Are you contributing £4.50 then? That's very generous!

:lol:


----------



## Petesy (May 17, 2007)

i really enjoyed that trip y'know...
roll on the next one (for me) with you lot, whenever and wherever that might be... :?: :?


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

A few pics from me:
The Delphi









Look this way









The sticker design and the designer









Petesy in a flap









Stevie, the view is THIS way









Declan's other country retreat









Yes, it was a little damp









That conference









Sometimes your camera just isn't under control :wink:


----------



## 04DTT (Apr 7, 2006)

Class photographs Brian. Where was the last one taken?


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

04DTT said:


> Class photosgraphs Brian. Where was the last one taken?


 [smiley=thumbsup.gif] [smiley=thumbsup.gif] Taken in the car park of the first castle we visited on the Sunday; before turning round and parking in line astern under the tower flying the Irish flag. You're on the right.

A picture not of my taking - this was by Addie using a function of the small camera that I'd read about in the manual but never used. [smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## 04DTT (Apr 7, 2006)

VicTT said:


> 04DTT said:
> 
> 
> > Class photosgraphs Brian. Where was the last one taken?
> ...


Thats kids fro you. They dont need manuals for anything!


----------



## 04DTT (Apr 7, 2006)

A few pics from me

Mrs KevtoTTY








Squadron Leader James installing the graphics on Sean's car








The junior TTers....








SS Hodge on its maiden voyage!!








View from the drivers seat before crossing the river








Floods in Delphi








Delphi








Pete pondering the meaning of life








Our graphic designer, looking for that perfect shot








Dec


----------



## StevieMac (Feb 18, 2006)

Petesy said:


> i really enjoyed that trip y'know...
> roll on the next one (for me) with you lot, whenever and wherever that might be... :?: :?


Everyones pics are great, will have to add mine to the fray!

Dec you did a great job with the choice of venue,but how did you organize all that rain/flash floods river roads etc? :wink:

It certainly added another dimension to our mini Galway (Mayo) Tour!

I'll second what pete said above, everyones pics have just reminded me how good (though short) our tour was!

So County Cork/Kerry next year? with a tad more sunshine maybe?

So roll on the next one! Whenever that will be?

Sad that I will miss the clan TT (French connection)


----------



## 04DTT (Apr 7, 2006)

I figured that anybody can drive a TT in the dry, the real skill is in the wet and what better cars for the wet than a quattro TT :!:

The Galway trip (even though most of it took place in Mayo) was short so my plan for next year is 4 to 5 days in the Southeast region to include the Wicklow/Sally Gap, Ring of Kerry and The West Cork coastline. Current thinking is for the 2nd/3rd week in August 2009 as the proposed Pyrneese trip is scheduled for May 2009. Weather should be a bit better as I am convinced that there is a microclimate in the Southern half of the country. :lol:

So who is up for it :?:


----------



## sniper-sam (Jan 23, 2007)

Oh yes [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

I think I'm going to need to give up work to fit all these holidays in....

:lol:


----------



## StevieMac (Feb 18, 2006)

Oh YES!

Could be in the same boat as Penny (no pun intended) on the holiday front!

8)


----------



## V6 SRS (Oct 26, 2007)

04DTT said:


> I figured that anybody can drive a TT in the dry, the real skill is in the wet and what better cars for the wet than a quattro TT :!:
> 
> The Galway trip (even though most of it took place in Mayo) was short so my plan for next year is 4 to 5 days in the Southeast region to include the Wicklow/Sally Gap, Ring of Kerry and The West Cork coastline. Current thinking is for the 2nd/3rd week in August 2009 as the proposed Pyrneese trip is scheduled for May 2009. Weather should be a bit better as I am convinced that there is a microclimate in the Southern half of the country. :lol:
> 
> So who is up for it :?:


You know you can count me in.  8)

A few pictures from me of the Galway TTour.

The TT Annex of the Delphi Resort









The view from my balcony at the Delphi.









The best looking cars on the TTour (well 3 of them anyway :wink:  )









Watchout for the sea monsters. :lol: 









My amphibious V6. (Thanks to Big Steve H for the picture)









It's that bloke in the pink shirt again. :lol: :lol: :lol: 









Sean.


----------



## blackers (Nov 15, 2006)

.
As it's over three months since the Galway TTour (reminder from Declan) thought I would have a go with posting our route.

My apologies for the red car, it should of course be silver. Once I have mastered the software I will turn it into a TT 

Day One
London to Delphi
http://www.a-trip.com/tracks/view/6035

Day 2
Delphi and back
http://www.a-trip.com/tracks/view/6031

Day Three
Delphi to Limerick
http://www.a-trip.com/tracks/view/6034

Day Four
LImerick to London
http://www.a-trip.com/tracks/view/6033


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

That looks very interesting James; thanks. Really good to see the whole routes outlined on one map page so that you get a good idea of just where and how far we went. That's still something that paper maps are good at!



blackers said:


> .
> My apologies for the red car, it should of course be silver. Once I have mastered the software I will turn it into a TT


I presume that will be a silver MkII TT. :roll:


----------



## 04DTT (Apr 7, 2006)

Great maps james. Really caputered the trip. Pity it didnt capyure the rain :lol: :lol:


----------

